# Looking for buddy boat offshore Matagorda



## BigJake (Jul 1, 2004)

Looking for someone who goes out of Matagorda up to 35-40 miles. I'm running a single engine boat and would like another boat with similar float plan and stay within radio range. Pretty much all summer long, may include weekdays. PM if you are interested, and will post on here if I need any crew. Thanks.


----------

